# Frappr Map!



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Where are you?
Add yourself to the map!

http://www.frappr.com/sasmembers


----------



## theysee (Nov 15, 2003)

...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ooo fun!


----------



## xenopii (Jun 29, 2004)

Stalking is always fun. Until someone puts an eye out.

Edited cuz ":rolleyes" will get you nothing.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

that was pretty fun


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

Very cool stuff.



Gumaro said:


> yea it is fun. if you must stalk me, please make sure you have cute feet


Deal.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I only see you once sheri.... 
I zoomed out by one degree on the map... going to the world map makes the US look like one big pin since so many users are from there... you can zoom out quickly by clicking on the very bottom of the slider on the left...


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

hehe... ok sheri... I'll take care of it..


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

Heehee, I'm hiding!


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

I see I'm in good company.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

56 members as of now.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Cool becky!
65!


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Cool map! Lots of SA people clustered in the east. Guess I'm in the wrong part of the country.


----------



## FailureGene (Nov 12, 2005)

Well I added myself, just in-case I become a prolific poster here one day.

It's really lonely over here in England at the minute. :um

Edit: Oh yeah, and I didn't get the option to put in my exact post code, so for any stalkers out there, I wouldn't go to the house my pointy thing has landed on, some old man probably lives there.


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm in a lonely place too (and apparently much farther north than anyone else).

Looks like some members live really, really close to eachother.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

I don't suppose I can alter it after I put it in? I think I accidently added a slash, and i want to delete it?


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

you have been removed jack... feel free to add yourself back


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

sweet! thanks!

and edit: for some reason it always appears, so sorry to waste your time!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I just realized who Jack reminds me of. It's "Perfect Tommy" from The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Amocholes said:


> I just realized who Jack reminds me of. It's "Perfect Tommy" from The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai.


Believe it or not, I've gotten that comparison before, is it a good thing? I've never seen Banzai, but I do know Yakov Smirnoff made an appearance!


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

Jack's Smirking Revenge said:


> Believe it or not, I've gotten that comparison before, is it a good thing?


Good thing! :yes


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

It's a VERY good thing! 

You should watch the movie. It's great!


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

76 members!


----------



## Chesca (Dec 15, 2005)

i've added myself too!


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm on there now... sorta in a "lonely" spot there, but not too bad. :lol


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

mere phantom said:


> Shouldnt a better place for this to be at sticky is the Connections board?


done and done...


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I accidentally put way too many shout outs.... could you delete them please?? thanks 

and people- dont forget to fill out your profiles!! :banana


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't see any shoutouts from you Equisgurl... I also partly did my profile out... hehe


----------



## karma police (Nov 13, 2003)

ok, i just added myself to frappr!


----------



## karma police (Nov 13, 2003)

I sent a friends request to almost everyone with a profile, but have only gotten a few replies.  I guess people aren't checking their frappr profile.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Just added :um :hide


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

i added myself


----------



## SliverWizard (Apr 18, 2004)

I put myself on there too


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

106 members! Keep it up!


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

Someone stalk me please .


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Now with custom pins. Indicating if you are a guy or a gal. Does not change pins that are already posted. This will go into effect for all new pins.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Heh, I got a stalker!! :banana :kiss


----------



## whatifitstaken (Dec 18, 2005)

just added myself


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

<---120th


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

i've tacked my dot. stalkers are welcome! welcome to face my twelve gun turrets of doom.


----------



## Nyameke (Mar 28, 2004)

oooOOOO FUN! More people join....PLEASE.


----------



## Chopkinsca (Jun 16, 2006)

There, I filled in a mostly blank spot on the eastern coast of Canada.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

filled in a spot in western canada, noone is out there :cry


----------



## Kristen930 (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey all!

I've added myself to the map. Feel free to add me to yours!!

http://www.frappr.com/kristencross


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

Added myself at the location I'll be moving to in a month. The Hawaiian Islands finally have a marker!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Cool..I've added myself..


----------



## Scottican (Apr 5, 2007)

I've added mine! Another Floridian


----------



## Tara2126 (Mar 19, 2007)

Added me


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I put myself on the map yesterday. Does anybody really care?


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I care. Or do i?

Anyhow, i added mine. I be that isolated marker in Northern Ireland.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I put myself on there. Hi to the lone Haligonian, I too am from NS (just not there ATM)!


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Haha yes! I'm the SA king of New Zealand!


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

They lost most of the locations and the member list. So the map is now useless. 
Map has been deactivated. It can be taken off as a sticky. Thanks.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

That sucks butt.


----------

